# Simon Menzies Story (Junie Browning Attacker)



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Junie Browning's Asian adventure continues, and as you can see from the above picture the Thai news media are having a field day with the story. Junie has already shared his side of the story, saying he was basically jumped and beaten badly for no apparent reason. And now here's an article about the guy Browning alleges organized the jumping, Simon Menzies:
> 
> _A MAN on a flight to Darwin threatened to "smash" the captain and blow the plane up after cabin crew refused to serve him more booze.
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like 2 of the biggest assholes ran into each other in Thailand while being drunk and neither one wanted to admit they are the smaller dick so the the two dicks collided. And now there are dicks hunting for some dick. :hug:
Some people really love dick. I mean *love being dicks*.


Anyone else have any really horrible dick puns??? This might be the best time to use them.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Surprises and dissapoints me that a pro fighter could get dropped by an untrained drunk,, even if it is Junie.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

No source, no pics...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Add source please. Moved this to smack talk as it has zero to do with MMA, and the title was ridiculous.

No love for Browning but if that story is true the guy should be sent to prison for a long, long time and banned from ever using public transport again.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MMA specialist said:


> Surprises and dissapoints me that a pro fighter could get dropped by an untrained drunk,, even if it is Junie.


Dude is 190cm and well built, if he lands a punch it's gonna hurt. Junie is a small guy. 

Also in Junie's original story he said that he was jumped and bottled many times, not 1 on 1 with this clown.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, what an asshole. And his not getting a proper punishment for this?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

The chance that there would _not_ be trouble when this guy and Junie met and both were drunk seems like one in a million.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Sounds to me like 2 of the biggest assholes ran into each other in Thailand while being drunk and neither one wanted to admit they are the smaller dick so the the two dicks collided. And now there are dicks hunting for some dick. :hug:
> Some people really love dick. I mean *love being dicks*.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have any really horrible dick puns??? This might be the best time to use them.


"you must spread rep around b4 repping sw222" or somethin along those lines


I'm surprised no one in the plane tried to kick his ass or something.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA specialist said:


> Surprises and dissapoints me that a pro fighter could get dropped by an untrained drunk,, even if it is Junie.


Well Junie was jumped by what sounds like 5+ people. Even an UFC fighter can fall victim. Especially when this guy is 6 foot 3inch + and Junie is 170 wet.




AmdM said:


> No source, no pics...


Im the source. I dont have pics.



K R Y said:


> Add source please. Moved this to smack talk as it has zero to do with MMA, and the title was ridiculous.
> 
> No love for Browning but if that story is true the guy should be sent to prison for a long, long time and banned from ever using public transport again.


Smack Talk??? the other Junie Browning thread was posted in the UFC section. Why cant this one?? The thread title was a bit ridiculous il give you that. But it was ment to be dumb humor. This is part of the Thailand Junie hunt. It deserves to be in the same section as the other Manhunt articles.

Here is your source.

http://fightlinker.com/junies-attacker-is-one-crazy-sob



Fedornumber1! said:


> "you must spread rep around b4 repping sw222" or somethin along those lines
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one in the plane tried to kick his ass or something.


Thanks for the attempt. Thats all that counts pal. Il send a rep your way. :thumbsup:

You have to remember that people also allowed others to hijack an airplane and crash it into a building killing everyone. People in general are cowards and add a group of people and the psychi plays tricks and has you do what the majority is doing. On the other hand i had a guy pull a knife on me while in my car (threatened to kill me if i dont give him my money) i grabbed his hand and head butted him until he fled. I like to think i would still chose to fight even if the group of people didnt. Maybe that would also affect them and have them join in. Simple stuff can affect Human behavior in drastic ways.


*Update*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Fedornumber1! again.

Same problem haha.


----------

